

What’s it like to be a hacker at a nonprofit? - spicyj
http://bjk5.com/post/42128135345/hacking-at-a-nonprofit-is-just-like-its-counterpart

======
rey
Thanks for posting this. I'm running at tech-driven nonprofit right now, and
I've been racking my brain about how to attract tech talent on our team. This
post helped to highlight that there are way more similarities than there are
differences. The most striking and difficult one for me to navigate is the
"lottery ticket," though. It seems that most hackers I meet are looking for
the next big thing (the next Instagram) and can't be bothered with a
nonprofit's world-changing mission. Where are all these altruistic hackers?

